# video thread



## smisner50s

:thumbsup:I figured this would be a good idea..a place to show work videos of cool stuff.tools in action ..walk throughs of job sites...putting supplies to the test ect..here is on of myself running the porter cable power sander on my site im using 220 paper 



 now lets see yours


----------



## smisner50s

here is one i did with nocoat installed with easysand 90 and proform taping 



mud...strength test


----------



## 2buckcanuck

Ill just add my Bazooka 101 video:thumbup:


----------



## cazna

Here is me on the new Tapepro Twister handle, Its a great handle as you can see.


----------



## Checkers

cazna said:


> Here is me on the new Tapepro Twister handle, Its a great handle as you can see.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s1qefzUzyAg


Sold!


----------



## cazna

Checkers said:


> Sold!


Sorry, im not for sale :blink:

I was too frightened to speak, 2Buck thinks our nz woman sound sexy so i was scared, he might think im sexy too 

I think they sound like ee orr the donkey, Now European accents, Mmm Hmm:yes:


----------



## SlimPickins

cazna said:


> Here is me on the new Tapepro Twister handle, Its a great handle as you can see.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s1qefzUzyAg


That's awesome.:thumbsup:


----------



## 2buckcanuck

wrong thread


----------



## silverstilts

2buckcanuck said:


> Ill just add my Bazooka 101 video:thumbup:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xooYBevv-Ck


 So you are a south paw? One thing is I noticed on running the ceiling flats I always run the opposite wheel on the ceiling that way if any mud happens to drip it will not fall on you (Never run both wheels big mess). If you are running the back side of a vertical angle in a closet just run it up a ways on the other angle without using the crease wheel and pull off and place it back in on the hard to reach angle, a lot faster than feeding it by hand. I always cut when I reach an inside angle it is faster for the wipe down guy not only that if you run around like that it will more than likely come up short where you finally do cut it from pulling it back into the angle.


----------



## betterdrywall

cazna said:


> Here is me on the new Tapepro Twister handle, Its a great handle as you can see.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s1qefzUzyAg


Very nice. Maybe alittle more overlap on the tougher joints,, but hey I could live with that,, saves time and wear and tear on your back +1


----------



## M T Buckets Painting

2buckcanuck said:


> Ill just add my Bazooka 101 video:thumbup:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xooYBevv-Ck


During your video, after you get the creaser wheel in the angle, you say to pull down so that you don't mess up your brake. 
Can you explain why this is necessary? I have minimal time on a bazooka but, have never done that or seen it done. Myself and others may have been messing up the brake a little. I just got a bazooka and don't want to break it.


----------



## smisner50s

M T Buckets Painting said:


> During your video, after you get the creaser wheel in the angle, you say to pull down so that you don't mess up your brake.
> Can you explain why this is necessary? I have minimal time on a bazooka but, have never done that or seen it done. Myself and others may have been messing up the brake a little. I just got a bazooka and don't want to break it.


 your doing so .so you dont drag the drive wheels backwards when pushing the creaser wheel into the corner to give the tape a good set.hope this makes sence..


----------



## M T Buckets Painting

smisner50s said:


> your doing so .so you dont drag the drive wheels backwards when pushing the creaser wheel into the corner to give the tape a good set.hope this makes sence..


Got it! Makes all the sense in the world now.


----------



## 2buckcanuck

silverstilts said:


> So you are a south paw? One thing is I noticed on running the ceiling flats I always run the opposite wheel on the ceiling that way if any mud happens to drip it will not fall on you (Never run both wheels big mess). If you are running the back side of a vertical angle in a closet just run it up a ways on the other angle without using the crease wheel and pull off and place it back in on the hard to reach angle, a lot faster than feeding it by hand. I always cut when I reach an inside angle it is faster for the wipe down guy not only that if you run around like that it will more than likely come up short where you finally do cut it from pulling it back into the angle.


Your !00% right but.... Video was for beginners, Hence the 101 term, thought that was a universal term, guess it's just a canuck one.

I forgot who now, but they said they were having a tough time with ceiling tapes, and feeding the tape to have mud on it, Thought showing that closet method would help them more, till the advance bazooka video methods come out, (that you should make silver:yes.

I do what your saying if I have someone chasing you, and your gunning for speed. But if I get a head I will still do that method, it does give your arms a break, when your getting old

I thought the seasoned pro's would of been screaming "over kill" on doing the long angle runs, Thought you guys would be saying ....keep tube in air, advance feed the tape off the wall, use wheel to jam tape in corner,,,,,,GO!!!,,,,,But again, a master even older than me, should be making that video,,,hint,,,hint,,,silver:whistling2:

And what do you mean south paw,,,, I started a thread on that once. I find what ever hand a guy shoots in Hockey, they will naturally pick up the bazooka that way. So since there are more left handed shooters than right in the NHL,,,,,,,,then I'm normal


----------



## 2buckcanuck

M T Buckets Painting said:


> During your video, after you get the creaser wheel in the angle, you say to pull down so that you don't mess up your brake.
> Can you explain why this is necessary? I have minimal time on a bazooka but, have never done that or seen it done. Myself and others may have been messing up the brake a little. I just got a bazooka and don't want to break it.


Smisner gave you the answer why

Just remember MT, It's a over kill method I'm showing, if we were working together I would show you that method 1st. You won't have tapes falling. Then as you gain confidence and speed, I would show you the faster way, but you half to get the feel for the tube 1st.

The other way is never letting the tube touch the ground, You give the tape a feed off the wall, skip using the finger....... I will try to find you a half decent vid on you tube, I seen one once.

But I will still use this method on super long runs, on high stuff etc....It's good to learn, you should have no tapes falling etc.....


----------



## silverstilts

2buckcanuck said:


> Your !00% right but.... Video was for beginners, Hence the 101 term, thought that was a universal term, guess it's just a canuck one.
> 
> I forgot who now, but they said they were having a tough time with ceiling tapes, and feeding the tape to have mud on it, Thought showing that closet method would help them more, till the advance bazooka video methods come out, (that you should make silver:yes.
> 
> I do what your saying if I have someone chasing you, and your gunning for speed. But if I get a head I will still do that method, it does give your arms a break, when your getting old
> 
> I thought the seasoned pro's would of been screaming "over kill" on doing the long angle runs, Thought you guys would be saying ....keep tube in air, advance feed the tape off the wall, use wheel to jam tape in corner,,,,,,GO!!!,,,,,But again, a master even older than me, should be making that video,,,hint,,,hint,,,silver:whistling2:
> 
> And what do you mean south paw,,,, I started a thread on that once. I find what ever hand a guy shoots in Hockey, they will naturally pick up the bazooka that way. So since there are more left handed shooters than right in the NHL,,,,,,,,then I'm normal


You are right what ever feels comfortable go with it. I was taught to work a room left to right and when faced with working with a south paw it was awkward so usally i would let them string out a room before I even went in to wipe it. By the way what the h e double hockey sticks left handed slap shooters have to do with running a tube, I wonder how they would fair with one in their hands probably no better than me with a hockey stick in mine eh? I got the 101 just giving you something to wind you up. Video me don't know about that don't want to give out any trade secrets... Maybe some day i will make a preview.


----------



## 2buckcanuck

I found one for you MT , pay attention at the 1:57 and 2:11 mark 




he's feeding it off the wall, the way I'm showing you , you bring the tube to the ground, adjust the tape to where you like, then stick in corner etc..... don't try doing what he's doing till you get comfortable with the tube. But the old dude is making it look easy.:thumbup:


----------



## mudslingr

Ok, my turn ! :hang: This is how I do my butts with hawk and trowel. Three coats minimum. Not saying it's the best way but it works every time.

It's difficult filming yourself cause you can't zoom or move the camera around but I think you pros will get the gist of it.


----------



## smisner50s

mudslingr said:


> Ok, my turn ! :hang: This is how I do my butts with hawk and trowel. Three coats minimum. Not saying it's the best way but it works every time.
> 
> It's difficult filming yourself cause you can't zoom or move the camera around but I think you pros will get the gist of it.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=18ESfUJ7OgU
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZrSg4Oq-5M0
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ywLXcuBnP6E


 good video:thumbsup:


----------



## moore

silverstilts said:


> You are right what ever feels comfortable go with it. I was taught to work a room left to right and when faced with working with a south paw it was awkward so usally i would let them string out a room before I even went in to wipe it. By the way what the h e double hockey sticks left handed slap shooters have to do with running a tube, I wonder how they would fair with one in their hands probably no better than me with a hockey stick in mine eh? I got the 101 just giving you something to wind you up. Video me don't know about that don't want to give out any trade secrets... Maybe some day i will make a preview.


Come on silver. Show us some of those trade secrets none of us hasn't seen or tried before..:whistling2:


----------



## silverstilts

mudslingr said:


> Ok, my turn ! :hang: This is how I do my butts with hawk and trowel. Three coats minimum. Not saying it's the best way but it works every time.
> 
> It's difficult filming yourself cause you can't zoom or move the camera around but I think you pros will get the gist of it.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=18ESfUJ7OgU
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZrSg4Oq-5M0
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ywLXcuBnP6E


:thumbsup: They look nice , I like the way you carry it through the flat. So many times tapers run down to where the flat (finish) and don't go through leaves a poor butt seam. The hawk and trowel brings back some good memories. Looks like you have the edge 
filed down nice and sq. on your trowel at least the finish looks as if you do, and also when you wipe it off on your hawk the sound of it.


----------



## SlimPickins

mudslingr said:


> Ok, my turn ! :hang: This is how I do my butts with hawk and trowel. Three coats minimum. Not saying it's the best way but it works every time.
> 
> It's difficult filming yourself cause you can't zoom or move the camera around but I think you pros will get the gist of it.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=18ESfUJ7OgU
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZrSg4Oq-5M0
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ywLXcuBnP6E


Nice video!


----------



## 2buckcanuck

I know you like UFC, but are you a UFC fighter Mudlsinger....I mean SIR Mudslingr.:jester:

Glad to see your a member of the DARK SIDE CLUB, no gay white painter pants, dark clothing:thumbup:

Thats the way to do them, once you got the middle of the butt to where you want it, then don't build it no more:thumbsup:

And in the 3rd video, at the 5 second mark, Cazna should listen over and over to that part,,,,,,,Nice light rough sand :yes:

Nice clean work mudslingr.....I mean Sir mudslingr,,,and good instructional vid:thumbsup:


----------



## boco




----------



## SlimPickins

boco said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KVCGmapGceo&feature=list_related&playnext=1&list=SP1B38AE21AA6E45FE


I couldn't watch very far in this series


----------



## SlimPickins

....


----------



## moore

boco said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KVCGmapGceo&feature=list_related&playnext=1&list=SP1B38AE21AA6E45FE


:lol:


----------



## mudslingr

silverstilts said:


> They look nice , I like the way you carry it through the flat. So many times tapers run down to where the flat (finish) and don't go through leaves a poor butt seam. The hawk and trowel brings back some good memories. Looks like you have the edge
> filed down nice and sq. on your trowel at least the finish looks as if you do, and also when you wipe it off on your hawk the sound of it.


I agree silverstilts. Going all the way through the butt is crucial.
I only file my trowel when I nick it but it is sharp enough to filet a fish. I love that sound too !



SlimPickins said:


> Nice video!


 I got to read your post before you scrapped it. I had a 24" Darby my first 5 years and all it really did for me was to teach me the proper way of using my 11" Marshalltown. Once you got the technique down pat you can do anything with a regular trowel. Very rarely do I run into Kilimanjaro but if I do I just "double bank" my last passes on the first coat. Can't remember the last time one of my butts was over 24" wide.



2buckcanuck said:


> I know you like UFC, but are you a UFC fighter Mudlsinger....I mean SIR Mudslingr.:jester:
> 
> Glad to see your a member of the DARK SIDE CLUB, no gay white painter pants, dark clothing
> 
> Thats the way to do them, once you got the middle of the butt to where you want it, then don't build it no more:thumbsup:
> 
> And in the 3rd video, at the 5 second mark, Cazna should listen over and over to that part,,,,,,,Nice light rough sand :yes:
> 
> Nice clean work mudslingr.....I mean Sir mudslingr,,,and good instructional vid:thumbsup:


LOL, I'd starve if I was a UFC fighter ! Just a fan since it's inception.

I look terrible in white.

Yep. Light sanding to me means just enough pressure to hold it against the wall.

Thanks 2buck ! Just trying to help out the future pros if I can.


----------



## Goodmanatee

Mudslinger more like beefcake, you could span me in half like a stick. I'm lanky streak. 
Best beef up before I post a video!


----------



## betterdrywall

mudslingr,, you should try and use a 24 inch wipe down knife and use it after you have feathered the edges for final wipe down only. No ridges and a much easier finish . You have perfect application and this extra tool will only enhance your finish. Take Care.


----------



## mudslingr

Goodmanatee said:


> Mudslinger more like beefcake, you could span me in half like a stick. I'm lanky streak.
> Best beef up before I post a video!


 Hahahahaha, I would never "span" a good taper such as yourself.:no:
Wish I had your height. You look tall.


----------



## mudslingr

betterdrywall said:


> mudslingr,, you should try and use a 24 inch wipe down knife and use it after you have feathered the edges for final wipe down only. No ridges and a much easier finish . You have perfect application and this extra tool will only enhance your finish. Take Care.


Used one my first 5 rookie years. Also used a curved trowel during that time. Got sick of switching trowels and mastered using a straight 11". Never have to use those ever again !

Usually only my flat spot on the first coat has a slight ridge. Normally I lightly sand my first coat but for sake of the visual effect on my video I chose not to sand it. I did give it a scrape with my 6" though just to take off the burrs. After second coat the ridge is filled in. Third coat skim cleans it up nicely. No ridges.


----------



## 2buckcanuck

Thought I would throw my H&T stuff in the video thread


----------



## Goodmanatee

mudslingr said:


> Hahahahaha, I would never "span" a good taper such as yourself.:no:
> Wish I had your height. You look tall.


Sorry. Snap. Dam predictive text on my phone.


----------



## DSJOHN

2buck said "finger it"


----------



## betterdrywall

mudslingr said:


> Used one my first 5 rookie years. Also used a curved trowel during that time. Got sick of switching trowels and mastered using a straight 11". Never have to use those ever again !
> 
> Usually only my flat spot on the first coat has a slight ridge. Normally I lightly sand my first coat but for sake of the visual effect on my video I chose not to sand it. I did give it a scrape with my 6" though just to take off the burrs. After second coat the ridge is filled in. Third coat skim cleans it up nicely. No ridges.


I really don't have much of a problem switching out . I usually have my roll around with me . I use a pan and knife , I think the Hawk may be alittle less forgiving when it comes to trying to find a place to set it down.
That being said.. Your spread and thickness is correct , some apply the mud too thin. Very nice finish work. Take Care Steve.


----------



## smisner50s

Here is one of my guys using the power sander to knockdown the primer with 220 before i spray finish ..,does a great job and vac up the light dust from sanding leaving the wall clean and ready for finish paint



:thumbsup:


----------



## cazna

I do this as well, When do they fit the doors??? After finish coat???


----------



## smisner50s

cazna said:


> I do this as well, When do they fit the doors??? After finish coat???


 well like i have said before im a builder first...so ill set the doors after the 2ed coat of finish paint...than door trim. base trim. kitchens ect.


----------



## gotmud

Nice video 2 Buck, I enjoy watching a true pro at work and this thread has proved there is no shortage of pros on DWT Thanks to all of u guys for the videos. Just when I think I know it all I learn more :thumbup:


----------



## Arey85

Ive been a member for a while but havent made many posts. I would like to start becoming more active in this site, and with the many talented contributors. I feel I have a lot to learn. With that said- here is my first video I made. Its not very good so be gentle.


----------



## Final touch drywall

arey85 your good with that trowl:thumbsup: especially like the way you throw the mud back in the bucket.
Now if I only new how to get videos off my blackberry:confused1:


----------



## SlimPickins

Arey85 said:


> Ive been a member for a while but havent made many posts. I would like to start becoming more active in this site, and with the many talented contributors. I feel I have a lot to learn. With that said- here is my first video I made. Its not very good so be gentle.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9K1s-JUs_2g


It sure is interesting to see how people do things differently... your work looks like nice and clean.


----------



## Arey85

Final touch drywall said:


> arey85 your good with that trowl:thumbsup: especially like the way you throw the mud back in the bucket.
> Now if I only new how to get videos off my blackberry:confused1:


Thank you. I took this movie with my iPhone and I took me a long time to figure out how to get it from there to here. But with blackberry you can either email it to yourself or if the file size is to large save it to your memory card and connect your phone to the computer and use mass storage mode to access the files on your memory card. Then just upload them to YouTube.


----------



## 2buckcanuck

Arey85 said:


> Ive been a member for a while but havent made many posts. I would like to start becoming more active in this site, and with the many talented contributors. I feel I have a lot to learn. With that said- here is my first video I made. Its not very good so be gentle.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9K1s-JUs_2g


The french in canada do it that way, Example micheal1949 taped that way, it takes a long time to master that down. I would try it sometimes, just for fun, and I sucked. I would watch in amazement as these french guys would tape that way. So I was wondering if you were self taught that way, or if you have a french connection in some form. when I seen your from Connecticut, I was expecting it to say Quebec,,,just wondering.

thanx for posting the vid


----------



## mudslingr

Arey85 said:


> Ive been a member for a while but havent made many posts. I would like to start becoming more active in this site, and with the many talented contributors. I feel I have a lot to learn. With that said- here is my first video I made. Its not very good so be gentle.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9K1s-JUs_2g


Good ole trowel and knife combo ! Not many use it but some who do are quite good at it. Nice job !:thumbup:


----------



## Goodmanatee

I know a lot of English tapers who use trowel and knife. 
I use 2 trowels. Is that weird?


----------



## Arey85

2buckcanuck said:


> The french in canada do it that way, Example micheal1949 taped that way, it takes a long time to master that down. I would try it sometimes, just for fun, and I sucked. I would watch in amazement as these french guys would tape that way. So I was wondering if you were self taught that way, or if you have a french connection in some form. when I seen your from Connecticut, I was expecting it to say Quebec,,,just wondering.
> 
> thanx for posting the vid


I was taught by french canadiens. I saw a video of some guy on YouTube using hawk and trowel and I loved the way he did his beads. Kinda like in your video. It looked so natural. Anyway I tried it for like an hour and was making a mess so I went back.


----------



## ding

Sure now I find out someone from CT is on the forum :blink: could have saved me all kinds of work :whistling2:
Nice video. love watching all you guys work :thumbup:


----------



## gotmud

Nice work, thanks for the video! I love to hear the clickity clack of that knife and trowel, is that weird? Lol anyway, its obvious your another true pro :thumbsup:


----------



## Arey85

ding said:


> Sure now I find out someone from CT is on the forum :blink: could have saved me all kinds of work :whistling2:
> Nice video. love watching all you guys work :thumbup:


Hey Ding, where in ct are you? I do most of my work in the Hartford county


----------



## Arey85

gotmud said:


> Nice work, thanks for the video! I love to hear the clickity clack of that knife and trowel, is that weird? Lol anyway, its obvious your another true pro :thumbsup:


Thanks I really appreciate that. I though you Machine, knife and pan, hawk and trowel guys would tear me apart. I'm gonna post another one later


----------



## silverstilts

Arey85 said:


> Thanks I really appreciate that. I though you Machine, knife and pan, hawk and trowel guys would tear me apart. I'm gonna post another one later


 It may look nice but there is a lot of fast knife slapping and a lot of quick moves but not much getting done. I had a guy that made fast moves like that ( a lot of knife slapping) people though he was fast because of all his fast fancy knife slaps, but in the end he really didn't get that much done. We all have out techniques. I would like to know how long it takes you to do a small house say 150 sheets? The time it took you to finish coat then two flats the short wall flat about 6' high and the small run on the ceiling I think just about anyone running a box would have had at least 2 rooms done with a lot less energy and would have looked just as nice if not more uniform and better.


----------



## Arey85

silverstilts said:


> It may look nice but there is a lot of fast knife slapping and a lot of quick moves but not much getting done. I had a guy that made fast moves like that ( a lot of knife slapping) people though he was fast because of all his fast fancy knife slaps, but in the end he really didn't get that much done. We all have out techniques. I would like to know how long it takes you to do a small house say 150 sheets? The time it took you to finish coat then two flats the short wall flat about 6' high and the small run on the ceiling I think just about anyone running a box would have had at least 2 rooms done with a lot less energy and would have looked just as nice if not more uniform and better.


I appreciate your honesty. I know what your saying about the knife slapping, and after watching the video after I uploaded it, I could swear it doesnt seem like that much when im doing it, now that I can see myself working, I notice things that are cutting down on productivity that I could change.
In answer to your question, I'm not familiar with how many hours for a house is fast or slow when it comes to running machines but the project Im on now is a group of homes 130-140 sheets each with 2 high ceilings and about 30+ beads, and I get those done in just about 20hrs.


----------



## Arey85

Heres another knife slapper


----------



## silverstilts

Arey85 said:


> Heres another knife slapper
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C282GQnUFp8


 Definitely your own style that is for sure. I also noticed that you always push your trowel I noticed on the first video on the soffit where you could have pulled you turned your wrist around looked awkward that would be for most I suppose, and the other video even when starting a lower bead you also turn your wrist so as to push the trowel. You may have more control if you learn to pull. Just a thought.


----------



## Arey85

silverstilts said:


> Definitely your own style that is for sure. I also noticed that you always push your trowel I noticed on the first video on the soffit where you could have pulled you turned your wrist around looked awkward that would be for most I suppose, and the other video even when starting a lower bead you also turn your wrist so as to push the trowel. You may have more control if you learn to pull. Just a thought.


I've tried that, it looks nice but I always drop mud on the wall side. I make a mess. 
Where does the control come from? The knuckles or just gripping the trowel? I always push because I can stick my little finger out far and have a wider range of control on my trowel. I said before that when I watch h&t users do it that way it looks so natural but when I try it I just make a mess


----------



## D's

Quite courageous of you to post your style. I've always been curious about those that do it that way. I can see how trowel and knife could make sense for short taping. I think not having a hawk is probably limiting you though. Because you've only got a trowel for carrying material it is oversized for the work you're doing. you can only use it for laying on then you're having to hop from joint to joint as you clean them up with the 6". If you had a hawk you could use a smaller more nimble trowel for laying on, use the heel and toe for feathering joints, plus for final pass. Don't be discouraged by the mess of learning a new tool or technique, it's only natural until you get the hang of it. You would definitely benefit from having a bazooka and boxes if you've got steady work but the knife skills you already have are an essential foundation.


----------



## Arey85

I would love to try auto tools but to be honest I have no idea what to do with them. There's no place around for me to rent them to try them. I just don't get them at all. I'm fascinated with the speed but how would I learn what to buy and how to use them? Ive read a lot of posts on here about them and have no idea what you guys are talking about when it comes to the terminology.


----------



## 2buckcanuck

silverstilts said:


> It may look nice but there is a lot of fast knife slapping and a lot of quick moves but not much getting done. I had a guy that made fast moves like that ( a lot of knife slapping) people though he was fast because of all his fast fancy knife slaps, but in the end he really didn't get that much done. We all have out techniques. I would like to know how long it takes you to do a small house say 150 sheets? The time it took you to finish coat then two flats the short wall flat about 6' high and the small run on the ceiling I think just about anyone running a box would have had at least 2 rooms done with a lot less energy and would have looked just as nice if not more uniform and better.


I'm a machine taper like you silver, but this system does have it's place, mainly on commercial work. Jobs where theres stage scaffold work, scissor lifts etc. Those jobs you have some clown foreman screaming at you to tape it, coat it, skim it, use hot mud so the sanders can sand it the next day. So if you only half to lug around a bucket, K&T, and a roll of tape, you can follow the orders barked out at you. No it's not a great system for houses,but those government, union, shopping mall type jobs it is.
I was on a few jobs like that (long story) it was non union, in a shopping mall, The french Canadiens were there. Us machine boys did all the low stuff, well they did the high stuff. It made sense, by the time we could lug stuff up a 30 foot high scaffold, they would be done. 

They were sorta cool to watch sometimes, and it is a talent to do, your sorta treating the wall as a hawk. But.....as I said,,,,more meant for T&M jobs, places where the white hats and whites shirts are watching you all day, jobs by the hour:yes:


----------



## moore

Arey85 said:


> Ive been a member for a while but havent made many posts. I would like to start becoming more active in this site, and with the many talented contributors. I feel I have a lot to learn. With that said- here is my first video I made. Its not very good so be gentle.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9K1s-JUs_2g


You have a very impressive system with that trowel Arey85.:thumbsup:


----------



## ding

Arey85 said:


> Hey Ding, where in ct are you? I do most of my work in the Hartford county


Litchfield. so about 45 min from ya


----------



## ding

silverstilts said:


> It may look nice but there is a lot of fast knife slapping and a lot of quick moves but not much getting done. I had a guy that made fast moves like that ( a lot of knife slapping) people though he was fast because of all his fast fancy knife slaps, but in the end he really didn't get that much done. We all have out techniques. I would like to know how long it takes you to do a small house say 150 sheets? The time it took you to finish coat then two flats the short wall flat about 6' high and the small run on the ceiling I think just about anyone running a box would have had at least 2 rooms done with a lot less energy and would have looked just as nice if not more uniform and better.


You wanna see non-productive... I can make a video :blink: and I cant even do a good knife slap


----------



## Arey85

ding said:


> Litchfield. so about 45 min from ya


Only job I ever did in litchfield was on the owner of O&G Contructions house on chestnut hill rd. Big house 14k sq ft. Double thick exterior walls. Probably the biggest Ive ever done.


----------



## ding

Arey85 said:


> Only job I ever did in litchfield was on the owner of O&G Contructions house on chestnut hill rd. Big house 14k sq ft. Double thick exterior walls. Probably the biggest Ive ever done.


No kidding. right around the corner from where I work and grew up. I know the house


----------



## Arey85

ding said:


> No kidding. right around the corner from where I work and grew up. I know the house


What a small world.


----------



## mudslingr

Arey85 said:


> I would love to try auto tools but to be honest I have no idea what to do with them. There's no place around for me to rent them to try them. I just don't get them at all. I'm fascinated with the speed but how would I learn what to buy and how to use them? Ive read a lot of posts on here about them and have no idea what you guys are talking about when it comes to the terminology.


 Here's something you can try ! I do run boxes but only on production houses. Everything up here is custom nowadays so I prefer to run a compound tube and flushers only. The rest I do with hawk and trowel.

Just a tube and flushers would speed you up tremendously !


Here's a vid I made for ya !


----------



## mudslingr

A few pics of the finished product.


----------



## 2buckcanuck

I like what your T shirt says 

I laid the tape like that before I got the Bazooka, I hated the slop bucket/ST. the cam-am way was slower but........there was no need to prefill, you could get higher work done from the ground without the stilts. Glad you showed how to get the ceiling flat tapes on with the wiping knife, thats a major trick/secret. I will still do things in that manor if the job is small or we half to catch something up. I kick a milk crate around more when doing the angles, but I'm guessing you were showing you could install the angles with the wiping knife

The only thing I suggest Sir mudslingr is to try a roller. it does work with the can-am system. It will apply mud over the angle tape, set it in place, and it makes the wiping go faster. Hope I can say that without you coming down here to kill me:whistling2:

The compound tube with the flat applicator, is also good for installing no-coat or mid flex too. just saying........


Your work looks good in the pics too, I would not b1tch if I had to sand behind you:thumbsup:......very professional looking


----------



## Arey85

mudslingr said:


> Here's something you can try ! I do run boxes but only on production houses. Everything up here is custom nowadays so I prefer to run a compound tube and flushers only. The rest I do with hawk and trowel.
> 
> Just a tube and flushers would speed you up tremendously !
> 
> 
> Here's a vid I made for ya !
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S99DUwiNKgM


That system looks like something more in my price range  I'm going to ask a stupid question now - after you wipe down your flats with the long knife what do you do with the mud? Wipe it on the inside of a pail? And what is the second tool you used on your angles?( after you put the tape)


----------



## Arey85

Sorry, one more - how far can you run with a full tube of mud?


----------



## mudslingr

2buckcanuck said:


> I like what your T shirt says
> 
> I laid the tape like that before I got the Bazooka, I hated the slop bucket/ST. the cam-am way was slower but........there was no need to prefill, you could get higher work done from the ground without the stilts. Glad you showed how to get the ceiling flat tapes on with the wiping knife, thats a major trick/secret. I will still do things in that manor if the job is small or we half to catch something up. I kick a milk crate around more when doing the angles, but I'm guessing you were showing you could install the angles with the wiping knife
> 
> The only thing I suggest Sir mudslingr is to try a roller. it does work with the can-am system. It will apply mud over the angle tape, set it in place, and it makes the wiping go faster. Hope I can say that without you coming down here to kill me:whistling2:



LOL I love shooting pool and my team missed out on a trip to Vegas a couple weeks ago by 1 match. So I don't have enough time to come "see" you.:brows:
The boarding around here isn't always the greatest so the Can-Am "throwaways" are more sensible to use. Much cheaper ! And hell, they work pretty darn good if you don't abuse them.

I hear you on the roller part. Used one for years but only with my Columbia flushers. The Zooka only leaves so much mud but the tube can leave more. When I load a little mud on the tape before flushing, the weight of the tube up against the wall embeds the tape just enough. The extra mud just helps it slide. Once you master the system it's quite nice and much easier on your body.

Not knocking machines at all. I have owned them,love them and use them occasionally. I just prefer this method now. Still do good time and make a decent buck !


----------



## 2buckcanuck

Here's a link to the can-am tools Arey85 http://www.canamtool.com/products/BasicToolKit

Sir mudslingr can answer your Questions, his video so........:yes::jester:


----------



## mudslingr

Arey85 said:


> That system looks like something more in my price range  I'm going to ask a stupid question now - after you wipe down your flats with the long knife what do you do with the mud? Wipe it on the inside of a pail? And what is the second tool you used on your angles?( after you put the tape)


I use a pan to wipe my mud into with an eight inch knife that has a shorter handle. I'm usually on stilts. Used the long one in the vid just to show it's possible to apply off the floor. I'm 5'10" ( 183cm )

The 2nd tool is called a 2.5" corner flusher. I use a 3.5" for my finish coat.



Arey85 said:


> Sorry, one more - how far can you run with a full tube of mud?


A tube will run about 30-40ft depending how fast your moving.


----------



## mudslingr

My new hero !


----------



## jmr

mudslingr said:


> My new hero !
> 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q7PffsPRF4Q&feature=related


oh my god..

nice bluetooth btw.


----------



## carpentaper

hey mudslinger. my wife wants to know where you threw that cigarette! naughty naughty:blink::jester:


----------



## mudslingr

carpentaper said:


> hey mudslinger. my wife wants to know where you threw that cigarette! naughty naughty:blink::jester:


 I flicked it onto the scrap piece of drywall that my mixing pails and water sit on.:thumbsup: In case you're wife is wondering, it's wet.:yes:


----------



## Final touch drywall

*You guys all have talents*

I gotta say thanks to the guys who posted videos,its really opened up my eyes,on how use full tools can be,:thumbup:I've gained a new perspective on how many different ways there is to finish drywall.& here I thought there was a lot of different ways already


----------



## smisner50s

here i am running a inside corner with my mud renner .most of the time i would use my automatic taper but not for this little run ...inside mud applactor..roll ..than box out with 3.5 angle head...enjoy


----------



## smisner50s

here i am spraying builders solution top coat over level 5 surficer...120 gallons in eight hours ..it was a good day


----------



## moore

Final touch drywall said:


> I gotta say thanks to the guys who posted videos,its really opened up my eyes,on how use full tools can be,:thumbup:I've gained a new perspective on how many different ways there is to finish drywall.& here I thought there was a lot of different ways already


That's what DWT is all about!:yes::yes:


----------



## Arey85

2buckcanuck said:


> Here's a link to the can-am tools Arey85 http://www.canamtool.com/products/BasicToolKit
> 
> Sir mudslingr can answer your Questions, his videoso........:yes::jester:


The link doesnt have a price. Where do you suggest I buy it from cuz I can't seem to find it anywhere ( allwall, ALS, etc) also allwall has the better than ever set for 700, is that a comparable brand or cheaper do you think?


----------



## 2buckcanuck

Arey85 said:


> The link doesnt have a price. Where do you suggest I buy it from cuz I can't seem to find it anywhere ( allwall, ALS, etc) also allwall has the better than ever set for 700, is that a comparable brand or cheaper do you think?


you could go BTE also, it's a matter of preference, just like some love NS tools, others love CT tools.

To ball park the price....
flat app $40
angle app $120
2" angle wiping head $80
3 1/2" angle flushing/glazing head $120 
compound tube $200
roller $200.
angle head handle $120

this ball park fig adds up to $860, so $700 sounds good.

Just one warning, the angle heads do wear out after a while, you may get 30 or 40 houses out of them (1 year) then you got to get new ones, you can file them down a bit to extend their life. But the rest of the equipment is like anything else, treat them good....blah,blah,blah.

One or two houses with this system and your rocking and rolling, un like the bazooka


----------



## Arey85

Can you recommend a good website to buy the can-am ones? And thank you, I appreciate the help.


----------



## mudslingr

Arey85 said:


> Can you recommend a good website to buy the can-am ones? And thank you, I appreciate the help.




http://lousdrywall.com/home/ Toronto area


http://www.mississaugahardware.com/store/index.php Toronto area


http://www.drywallzone.com/index.php


----------



## Goodmanatee

A bit of coating up and boxing. 
Thought i'd give the u tube thing a go. Just done on phone so picture quality not so great.


----------



## smisner50s

nice video g.m


----------



## moore

You trowel guys are impressive ,,, what's the best brand to start with?? 
Marshall town are plentiful here. ???:blink:


----------



## joepro0000

smisner50s said:


> :thumbsup:I figured this would be a good idea..a place to show work videos of cool stuff.tools in action ..walk throughs of job sites...putting supplies to the test ect..here is on of myself running the porter cable power sander on my site im using 220 paper http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uPS7K7JYA8g now lets see yours


 
You could of avoided having the sand the top and bottom edges of the screws if you ran them into your joints and angles.:thumbsup:


----------



## smisner50s

Good point ...


joepro0000 said:


> You could of avoided having the sand the top and bottom edges of the screws if you ran them into your joints and angles.:thumbsup:


----------



## Arey85

moore said:


> You trowel guys are impressive ,,, what's the best brand to start with??
> Marshall town are plentiful here. ???:blink:


I've used them all. Curry is the way to go in my opinion. They're much stronger so they don't wear down in the middle as easy when your pulling tight flats.


----------



## 2buckcanuck

Goodmanatee said:


> A bit of coating up and boxing.
> Thought i'd give the u tube thing a go. Just done on phone so picture quality not so great.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cYtf7x2Nv34


Wow, you got to make another vid:thumbup:
I have never seen trowel with trowel before, the 1st part was too dark, I want to see that in action again.

So far, I have seen the french Canadiens use a knife and trowel, the brits use a trowel and trowel, yanks and canucks use a hawk and trowel, some using a 12" straight knife with a hawk. Maybe the Kiwi's use a pan and trowel

We all know the kiwi's dance to a different bleat......Baaaaaaaa


----------



## Arey85

2buckcanuck said:


> Wow, you got to make another vid:thumbup:
> I have never seen trowel with trowel before, the 1st part was too dark, I want to see that in action again.
> 
> So far, I have seen the french Canadiens use a knife and trowel, the brits use a trowel and trowel, yanks and canucks use a hawk and trowel, some using a 12" straight knife with a hawk. Maybe the Kiwi's use a pan and trowel
> 
> We all know the kiwi's dance to a different bleat......Baaaaaaaa


I wanna try pan and hawk


----------



## Kiwiman

2buckcanuck said:


> We all know the kiwi's dance to a different bleat......Baaaaaaaa


Different bleat... Good one


----------



## carpentaper

i've seen one guy use pan and trowel. kinda slow and wierd.


----------



## Goodmanatee

moore said:


> You trowel guys are impressive ,,, what's the best brand to start with??
> Marshall town are plentiful here. ???:blink:


marshall town is the awy to go. Holding trowel is my first trowel i brought. looks like a banana if you look down the edge. 10 years of rubbing them together. Finishing trowel is like a razor. they're both 13" by 5".


----------



## Goodmanatee

Here is a few more. Some are a bit long and boring. 2buck will have to wait untill next week to see a better lite angle coating vid.

http://youtu.be/WWaIM6ALUf8

http://youtu.be/toQwx1452-U

http://youtu.be/B-9VCC2Ltq0


----------



## Scottish Drywaller

Goodmanatee said:


> Here is a few more. Some are a bit long and boring. 2buck will have to wait untill next week to see a better lite angle coating vid.
> 
> http://youtu.be/WWaIM6ALUf8
> 
> http://youtu.be/toQwx1452-U
> 
> http://youtu.be/B-9VCC2Ltq0


 
Is that a Castleoak job ?

How's big Rodder's


----------



## Goodmanatee

Scottish Drywaller said:


> Is that a Castleoak job ?
> 
> How's big Rodder's


Yes it is. Rodders is fine.
Small world.


----------



## moore

You are GOOD mate ! ,, and a whistler :whistling2:
How tall are you dude? I wish the the hell I could touch an 8' ceiling .
Nice trowel work.:yes:


----------



## chris

just wondering if anyone can tell me a simple way to post vid?youtube?


----------



## smisner50s

chris said:


> just wondering if anyone can tell me a simple way to post vid?youtube?


Youtube....cut and paste link to us


----------



## smisner50s

boxing up high


----------



## smisner50s

spraying skimcoat on rock with litex commerical texture getting ready for orangepeel finish


----------



## 2buckcanuck

chris said:


> just wondering if anyone can tell me a simple way to post vid?youtube?


Yes on youtube, if you have any problems, let me know, PM me and I will have my daughter type you a step by step how to. guess who taught me

Our bloody kids know more about computers than we do:thumbup:

They do take awhile to up load, Plus sir mudslingr knows how to put bubble captions in and edit his vids too. Maybe he should give us a how to edit/cut, put captions in and so forth instructions too.

Bet you his kids taught him:whistling2::jester:


----------



## M T Buckets Painting

Heck, I haven't figured out how to use the camera to make the video, let alone put it on youtube.


----------



## boco

M T Buckets Painting said:


> Heck, I haven't figured out how to use the camera to make the video, let alone put it on youtube.










This message has been sent using the picture and Video service from Verizon Wireless!

To learn how you can snap pictures and capture videos with your wireless phone visit www.verizonwireless.com/picture.

Note: To play video messages sent to email, [email protected] 6.5 or higher is required.










test


----------



## mudslingr

chris said:


> just wondering if anyone can tell me a simple way to post vid?youtube?


If it's on a phone try this page. http://www.youtube.com/mobile Some phones have a Youtube function built in.

I use a Samsung camcorder with the Youtube function but I don't use it. We only get 10 minutes of time on Youtube so I like to download all my stuff to my pc first. This way I can edit it.

In order to edit it you'll need some kind of editing program. Windows has one I think. My Samsung has editing software also so I didn't have to search for one. I make short clips out of my originally long video (about an hour's worth) then join them together with this free and easy program. http://www.freevideojoiner.com/ Very simple ! Put your clips in a row in each frame and click " join ". Even a taper can handle this ! This program tries very hard to get you to load their toolbar. You'll see what I mean if you try to opt out. Just go ahead and load it. You can remove it from Firefox add-ons bookmark or delete it from your control panel.

Once you have your video edited and remember keep it 10 minutes or under, you can post it to Youtube only if you have an account. Go here. http://www.ehow.com/how_5071830_post-video-youtube.html 

It can take a long time to upload. A lot longer if it's in HD. I suggest you keep it SD.:yes:

Any more questions just ask and I'll try to help. I'm a bit of a pc geek but can't type worth a crap .

Here's my custom rig I just built.


----------



## smisner50s

mudslingr said:


> If it's on a phone try this page. http://www.youtube.com/mobile Some phones have a Youtube function built in.
> 
> I use a Samsung camcorder with the Youtube function but I don't use it. We only get 10 minutes of time on Youtube so I like to download all my stuff to my pc first. This way I can edit it.
> 
> In order to edit it you'll need some kind of editing program. Windows has one I think. My Samsung has editing software also so I didn't have to search for one. I make short clips out of my originally long video (about an hour's worth) then join them together with this free and easy program. http://www.freevideojoiner.com/ Very simple ! Put your clips in a row in each frame and click " join ". Even a taper can handle this ! This program tries very hard to get you to load their toolbar. You'll see what I mean if you try to opt out. Just go ahead and load it. You can remove it from Firefox add-ons bookmark or delete it from your control panel.
> 
> Once you have your video edited and remember keep it 10 minutes or under, you can post it to Youtube only if you have an account. Go here. http://www.ehow.com/how_5071830_post-video-youtube.html
> 
> It can take a long time to upload. A lot longer if it's in HD. I suggest you keep it SD.:yes:
> 
> Any more questions just ask and I'll try to help. I'm a bit of a pc geek but can't type worth a crap .
> 
> Here's my custom rig I just built.


 sweet setup ..thats funny you post that my good buddy i ride motocross with builds rigs like that and i powdercoat the housing for him cut out custom designs in the cases ..he did one few months back that was liquid cooled...that was one sick rig...


----------



## mudslingr

2buckcanuck said:


> sir mudslingr knows how to put bubble captions in and edit his vids too. Maybe he should give us a how to edit/cut, put captions in and so forth instructions too.
> 
> Bet you his kids taught him:whistling2::jester:


When your video is done uploading you can click on the "edit annotations" tab for text balloons or bubbles. It's a little tricky. Play your vid and then stop it at the point you want a bubble. Make a bubble and insert text where it asks. Continue your vid and do the same if necessary. When you're done you should see your bubbles in the vid. Took me a bit to figure out. Don't try to rush yourself.

The only way my 12yr old boy would go near a pc is if it was decked out in Earnhardt Jr. stuff.:yes: I built him a hot rod but it doesn't look like one.


----------



## 2buckcanuck

Oh oh,,,,,,you should not of told us your a computer guru:jester:
So whats under the hood of that baby.

mines a HP that a guru bud kind of souped up 3gb,245 GHz, 4 quad but he made them act as duals, then he put in a 1 gig graphics card, which crashed playing civ5. OPS is windows 7, 64 bit

So embarrass me now, whats under your hood.

Very nice PC:thumbsup:, I want it:whistling2:


----------



## mudslingr

Coolermaster HAF X tower
MSI 890FXA-GD70 Ud Motherboard with 3.0 ports
1GB video card
AMD 6 core processor 3.3GHZ overclocked to 4.0GHZ sometimes during COD game
1-80GB SSD for my OS and programs and games 
3-1TB Western Digital Black hd's in RAID 5 for storage
16GB Rip Jaws RAM
900W Seasonic Power Supply
Win7 Ultimate 64bit
Venom Viper aftermarket air cooler
Switches for lights,fans and deadman for cigarette lighter:yes:
BluRay,dvd burner,multi card reader
Temp monitor and fan control
Cup holder


----------



## cazna

What the ??? are you guys talkin bout with all this computer gargon?? When they can put mud on walls, then i will get really interested, Invent me that bill gates if your so clever :yes:

Mudsling, That looks like one bad ass rig, where to the coffees come out of it :blink:


----------



## 2buckcanuck

mudslingr said:


> Coolermaster HAF X tower
> MSI 890FXA-GD70 Ud Motherboard with 3.0 ports
> 1GB video card
> AMD 6 core processor 3.3GHZ overclocked to 4.0GHZ sometimes during COD game
> 1-80GB SSD for my OS and programs and games
> 3-1TB Western Digital Black hd's in RAID 5 for storage
> 16GB Rip Jaws RAM
> 900W Seasonic Power Supply
> Win7 Ultimate 64bit
> Venom Viper aftermarket air cooler
> Switches for lights,fans and deadman for cigarette lighter:yes:
> BluRay,dvd burner,multi card reader
> Temp monitor and fan control
> Cup holder


I hate you now:furious::furious:

Very nice though.......I'm jealous
just the 6 core processor's alone, gully :blink:


----------



## mudslingr

2buckcanuck said:


> I hate you now:furious::furious:
> 
> Very nice though.......I'm jealous
> just the 6 core processor's alone, gully :blink:



LOL What you have is fine. What I have is overkill normally unless I'm running Autocad or Photoshop type programs or if I want to have 50 things going at one time which is doubtful. A good Quad is good ! It's your graphics card that really makes the difference !


----------



## Kiwiman

2buckcanuck said:


> mines a HP that a guru bud kind of souped up 3gb,245 GHz, 4 quad but he made them act as duals, then he put in a 1 gig graphics card, which crashed playing civ5. OPS is windows 7, 64 bit
> 
> So embarrass me now, whats under your hood.
> 
> Very nice PC:thumbsup:, I want it:whistling2:










Yeah?... Well mines a turbo gigged thingamewhatsit with ramhertz and a quadruple doublewiredbeavershaver and it has an *on/off switch! *


----------



## Goodmanatee

moore said:


> You are GOOD mate ! ,, and a whistler :whistling2:
> How tall are you dude? I wish the the hell I could touch an 8' ceiling .
> Nice trowel work.:yes:


Cheers Moore. Yes I'm a bad whistler and 6 feet 4.


----------



## 2buckcanuck

smisner50s said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D_JbeGAm964&feature=player_profilepage
> boxing up high


You should have your labourer fill his spotter with a compound tube, faster , more portable, and less walking to refill.

Plus he wiped his excess mud on the top rim of your mud bucket, he would of got his termination papers from me:furious:

So you should tell him Monday morning that's a no no, and 2buck would of fired him for that:yes:

I'm sure he would be thankful for that tip:whistling2:


----------



## mudslingr

*Applying mud with a 6" knife for NoCoat*

This is how I do it.


----------



## Kiwiman

mudslingr said:


> This is how I do it.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=czctkRmvuio


 I drifted off in a smokey haze of nostalgia listening to the music, Pink Floyd :thumbsup: freakin awesome.


----------



## gazman

mudslingr said:


> This is how I do it.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=czctkRmvuio


That is an awsome sound track. THE BEST BAND EVER imo.
The knife work is ok to.:thumbsup:


----------



## Goodmanatee

Dark side of the moon or wish you were here?


----------



## 2buckcanuck

Goodmanatee said:


> Dark side of the moon or wish you were here?


Welcome to machine, wish you were here, not you goodmanatee,,,,,,that's the album :whistling2:


----------



## Kiwiman

Wish you were here, about 1975 I do believe, you are right Gaz, best band ever, David Gilmour :notworthy:


----------



## Brian S

Goodmanatee said:


> Dark side of the moon or wish you were here?


 
:thumbsup::thumbsup:
A lot of the old Surfing films used lots of Pink Floyds tracks.
Ah nostalgia ain't what it used to be


----------



## gazman

Kiwiman said:


> Wish you were here, about 1975 I do believe, you are right Gaz, best band ever, David Gilmour :notworthy:


Gday Kiwiman.
If you have not checked out David Gilmour Meltdown concert + Royal Festival Hall concert on DVD. CHECK IT OUT. AWSOME :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Kiwiman

gazman said:


> Gday Kiwiman.
> If you have not checked out David Gilmour Meltdown concert + Royal Festival Hall concert on DVD. CHECK IT OUT. AWSOME :thumbup::thumbup:


 I haven't actually seen that one but I've got David Gilmour at the Royal Albert Hall DVD :thumbsup: and of course the wall DVD....Starting to feel the need to get wasted for some reason


----------



## gazman

He seems to have got better with age.


----------



## mudslingr

Kiwiman said:


> I drifted off in a smokey haze of nostalgia listening to the music, Pink Floyd :thumbsup: freakin awesome.


Saw Pink Floyd 3 nights in a row in Toronto in the 80's. Talk about hazy !:yes::blink:


----------



## Goodmanatee

2buckcanuck said:


> Welcome to machine, wish you were here, not you goodmanatee,,,,,,that's the album :whistling2:


I know. Which do you think is better?

Roll a fat one, lay back and listen.

On a slightly different note. Noticed field gerenal managed to slip some credence lyrics into a post on one of the threads. Oh Lodi!


----------



## mudslingr

*Trowel work*

Made a short clip of some troweling on a flat. Before I started I had all my wording planned out and most points I wanted to cover. Then the camera started and I went stupid.
I'm gonna keep trying and come up with something better. Maybe acting school ? The camera man made me nervous.:yes:

Not sure if I sound worse than I look or look worse than I sound ! :whistling2:


----------



## Goodmanatee

mudslingr said:


> Made a short clip of some troweling on a flat. Before I started I had all my wording planned out and most points I wanted to cover. Then the camera started and I went stupid.
> I'm gonna keep trying and come up with something better. Maybe acting school ? The camera man made me nervous.:yes:
> 
> Not sure if I sound worse than I look or look worse than I sound ! :whistling2:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m8cV-9_c42U



I'm to nervous to talk on camera.
Going to man up and speak on the next one!


----------



## mudslingr

*Coating bullnose*

Another one.


----------



## JustMe

smisner50s said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D_JbeGAm964&feature=player_profilepage
> boxing up high


In answer to the person on your video site who asked "how much does the power assist assist":

If my scale was accurate, the 10" I tested gave 7.4kg/16 lbs. assist when the springs were fully under load, and 5.5 kg/12 lbs. assist when under the least amount of load. The 12" is probably the same, or very close to it.


----------



## 2buckcanuck

Good song selection, Rush, working man, worlds greatest rock band:yes:

It's hard going on video eh', my 1st attempt , as soon as that camera goes on, everything that could go wrong did. I rarely have tapes fall on me. I had some tapes fall flat on my face, my daughter was laughing so hard, we had to stop filming, 2bjr likes doing it, going on camera that is

what size trowel are you using (so Moore can know:whistling2 we go with a 10" curve trowel for the flats , if we got to coat by hand.

And are you going for 2 coat bead in your 2nd vid. With us, if were going for the 2 coat, we go curve trowel, and keep passing over it like you were, to work the pits/holes, ripples out etc.... then we coat again with a flat the next day. and a secret mud mix:whistling2:

But, sometimes we 3 coat (depends on the job $$$) we go flat 10", just one stroke/pass , we don't care what it looks like, we nicked named it power troweling, it's a filler coat so....... then we curve trowel it next day, all pretty like, stroking it out, then third day we tight skim it with a 10" flat, the skim we only coat 7" wide, no need to go past your final trowel line. just wondering your next steps.

Do you rough sand in between your coats too, we do, the kiwi's scrape, they don't believe in rough sanding. (except cazna now)


----------



## moore

RUSH [working man] :thumbsup::thumbsup:
smooth.. 

I ask you . What would a drywall man do without back pockets??

thanks Mudslingr..


----------



## mudslingr

2buckcanuck said:


> Good song selection, Rush, working man, worlds greatest rock band:yes:
> 
> It's hard going on video eh', my 1st attempt , as soon as that camera goes on, everything that could go wrong did. I rarely have tapes fall on me. I had some tapes fall flat on my face, my daughter was laughing so hard, we had to stop filming, 2bjr likes doing it, going on camera that is
> 
> what size trowel are you using (so Moore can know:whistling2 we go with a 10" curve trowel for the flats , if we got to coat by hand.
> 
> And are you going for 2 coat bead in your 2nd vid. With us, if were going for the 2 coat, we go curve trowel, and keep passing over it like you were, to work the pits/holes, ripples out etc.... then we coat again with a flat the next day. and a secret mud mix:whistling2:
> 
> But, sometimes we 3 coat (depends on the job $$$) we go flat 10", just one stroke/pass , we don't care what it looks like, we nicked named it power troweling, it's a filler coat so....... then we curve trowel it next day, all pretty like, stroking it out, then third day we tight skim it with a 10" flat, the skim we only coat 7" wide, no need to go past your final trowel line. just wondering your next steps.
> 
> Do you rough sand in between your coats too, we do, the kiwi's scrape, they don't believe in rough sanding. (except cazna now)


Yep, Rush is great but Youtube is already warning me about the tunes. Unless Rush bitches about it I guess I'll be ok.

I use an 11x4½ flat trowel for everything trowel related. Used to have Darbys and such but after time found that one could do it all. If I need a screed I'll borrow one from the concrete finishers.:lol:

No I'm not trying for 2 coats only. I'm assuming you ask because I laid the first coat on fairly nicely. I do that no matter what. Just comes naturally now. Lots of practice ! I always put 3 coats on vinyl and expect anyone working with me to do so. If it still doesn't look right it will get a 4th or 5th even. That vinyl can shadow quite easily after it's painted I find.

Straight up mud from the box ( BMITJ blue ) spun up very very well for the first 2 coats. Finish coat will get about 3 dips of my pan in the pail of water.

A light rough sand is all I require between coats. No need to feather out farther than the original path because I didn't leave an edge to sand in the first place, just my trowel off marks.


----------



## 2buckcanuck

mudslingr said:


> I always put 3 coats on vinyl and expect anyone working with me to do so. If it still doesn't look right it will get a 4th or 5th even.


Say if we were working together Sir muslingr, how about a two and a half coat then:yes: 

Oh, I do the stiff mud thing too, That's were Rharhmans mixing blade came in nice today, had to do some 2 coat bead today (student rental) takes the air out of the mud real nice:yes:


----------



## mudslingr

2buckcanuck said:


> how about a two and a half coat then:yes:


Post a vid of that trick, will ya ? :lol:


----------



## fr8train

You should be alright with the song playing, it was playing in the background and got picked up by the cam. It's fair use. They might piss and moan, but can't really do anything about it. If they do, you can appeal.


----------



## 2buckcanuck

mudslingr said:


> Post a vid of that trick, will ya ? :lol:


Ill post pics instead









Guess I'm using a term lost in translation/slang.

When installing bead, guys will use their 6" knife to coat it right away, so since most beads on average are finished 10 to 12 inches wide, their giving it a half a coat (half of 12"). then they coat it with lets say a 10" trowel/knife, then skim with a 12" trowel or knife.

Others may reverse the order, they might go 2 coats wide then do the half coat at the end. Some may do the half coat (6") in the middle of their applications. I personally do the half coat on the installing of the bead, usually on the bull nose/vinyl bead








WARNING, ADDRESSING THEORY









The muds are better than they use to be, at least shrinkage wise. Your most shrinkage on bead is going to occur nearest to the nose, with in the 1st 4 or 5 inches of the coated area. Anything past the 4 to 5 inch mark should already be level, if you address porosity during the second application of mud, there should be no need to address it again.

Or in a nut shell, why use a big honking trowel or knife to address a 4 of 5 inch hollow.

Don't know if your pulling my leg, but if so, maybe my typing gave some of the newbies in this trade, something to think about


----------



## mudslingr

2buckcanuck said:


> how about a two and a half coat then:yes:





2buckcanuck said:


> When installing bead, guys will use their 6" knife to coat it right away, so since most beads on average are finished 10 to 12 inches wide, their giving it a half a coat (half of 12"). then they coat it with lets say a 10" trowel/knife, then skim with a 12" trowel or knife.


Now I understand . Nope ! I find if you do that sometimes the bead will shift (paper only) at the corners where they meet while the mud sets.


----------



## silverstilts

If you do coat right away and are afraid where the ends meet up just tack it with a staple or two, in fact its not a bad idea to do it anyway just so it wont budge when drying.


----------



## Nick Harmon

DSJOHN said:


> 2buck said "finger it"


Yeah, I was getting a semi during that intro. I thought this was a family channel.


----------

